
Flynn 101% Funded - danielsiders
https://flynn.io/?funded=
======
jaytaylor
Shameless plug:

In search of folks who'd like early access to my open-source Heroku-esque
PaaS: ShipBuilder

ShipBuilder is a freely available open-source project which aims to make it
fast and easy to deploy arbitrary web-applications. Get total control over all
aspects of your staging and production environments.

More info: [http://shipbuilder.io/](http://shipbuilder.io/)

It uses Go, Git, LXC, and HAProxy.

Just reply below with your github username, or shoot an email to
jay@jaytaylor.com if you are interested in early access.

~~~
argonaut
Have you considered merging efforts with Flynn?

~~~
jaytaylor
I'm certainly open to the possibility, I want to end up with the best possible
open-source PaaS system.

~~~
argonaut
Me too (not affiliated with Flynn). One of the reasons Rails gained so much
mind share (IMO) over the Python ecosystem was fragmentation in Python's
ecosystem.

~~~
shykes
In this case, the way to avoid fragmentation is not to merge but to
standardize on the Docker APIs, just like Flynn does.

Docker's job is to guarantee interop between PaaS-like components, so that you
don't need to lock yourself into a single monolithic PaaS. Everything you
build on Docker will benefit Flynn - and Deis, and Dokku, and Maestro, and
dockermix, and custom platforms at Ebay, Uber, Cloudflare, Mailgun etc.

------
danielsiders
Thanks to the folks at AppFog/CenturyLink for putting us over the top!

~~~
girvo
Those guys are awesome. Much better than Heroku IMO.

~~~
mintplant
I've had all sorts of issues with them, though. Two times apps have out-and-
out disappeared from my control panel and from the web, only to mysteriously
return later. Both times the apps involved were hosted on their HP
infrastructure, so that might be the source of the problem--apps in the AWS
infrastructure didn't go through the same issue.

Their logging could also use some work. Since setting up some monitoring I've
discovered that a few of my apps hosted there will sometimes die and/or
restart after running for a while. Unfortunately, the "crash log" feature
doesn't seem to work properly--the logs are always blanked out--and as such
I'm unable to get to the root of the issue. Availability can be dodgy; right
now I have a watcher process that monitors for app failures and restarts any
it sees down.

Their free plan is unbeatable, though. Up to 2GB RAM with 10 bound services
(redis, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, etc). So, my experience has been mixed. I really,
really want to love them, but unfortunately I keep running into problems.

------
rmanalan
What's happening with Dokku since Flynn is also going to be open source? My
understanding is Flynn is based on Dokku... since Jeff Lindsay is involved.

~~~
progrium
[https://github.com/progrium/dokku/issues/129](https://github.com/progrium/dokku/issues/129)

------
mixmastamyk
Flynn lives! (A Tron reference).

~~~
john_i
Please don't. It hurts too much to be reminded that the show has ended :(

------
zek
I think this a very interesting way of funding an open-source project, and I'm
glad it worked out. Excited to see how Flynn turns out!

~~~
ihsw
Ubuntu Edge is also getting on the corporate sponsor train, but unfortunately
I think they set the bar a bit too high.

[http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-
edge](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge)

$80K enterprise bundle. It's a bit pricey (even though you get 100 devices),
and I'm sure if they offered an $8K option for 10 devices then they'd get a
lot more interest than none at all.

The $8K price point is almost in splurge territory, and the benefit of having
access to workshops and online support would certainly put it over the top.

------
conroy
How is Flynn planning to handle longer lived services such as databases? Do I
run the database separate and just use Flynn for app servers?

~~~
Titanous
Flynn is intended to manage and containerize backing services as well. We'll
have a system for specifying hosts and volumes that can be used for persistent
storage. In the future we also want to add hooks for provisioning, high
availability, and more.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
How is orchestration handled?

~~~
Titanous
Orchestration of containers is the purpose of Flynn. We'll create detailed
architectural documents in the coming weeks.

------
victorhooi
Whew, that's awesome =).

I was watching it lately - and it seemed to be hovering around 91% for some
time...

Looking forward to seeing great things from the project.

------
macarthy12
Good news guys. I posted links to the pledge drive from a few places (HN
included), hope it helped. Looking forward to the code!

------
julien421
gg!

~~~
HeyItsJames
wp.

